# Advice for USB-C dock to handle CFExpress and/or USH-II SD cards



## David - Sydney (Jun 17, 2020)

I can find card readers but no docks for USB-C. I would prefer to have 1 dock to handle CFExpress, SD (USH-II), USB-A, HDMI and power. Ideally using thunderbolt but USB 3.1gen2 would be also okay. No need for multiple external displays or ethernet at this time.
I can see a couple of dedicated multi-CFExpress card readers for high volume downloads but otherwise nothing in the dock style (multi-adaptor). It is even hard to check for SD card specs without going into the datasheets for each one.
Any ideas? It would be great to avoid multiple adaptors for Macbook Pro.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2020)

Docks are still lagging behind, it took me a long time to settle on the Akitio Thunderbolt dock with 10Gbe Ethernet, CFast and SD readers and two TB 3 sockets. But it seems like CFast was a one camera deal for Canon and everything is moving to CFExpress, darn it.

Here is mine, https://eshop.macsales.com/shop/owc-thunderbolt-3-pro-dock the SD reader is UHS-II


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 18, 2020)

The other standout option is the Elgato, it is the only one (I believe) that has multiple USB-C and TB3.


----------



## dcm (Jun 18, 2020)

I use a CalDigit TS3 with my MacBook with an external CFast reader.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jun 18, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> I can find card readers but no docks for USB-C. I would prefer to have 1 dock to handle CFExpress, SD (USH-II), USB-A, HDMI and power. Ideally using thunderbolt but USB 3.1gen2 would be also okay. No need for multiple external displays or ethernet at this time.
> I can see a couple of dedicated multi-CFExpress card readers for high volume downloads but otherwise nothing in the dock style (multi-adaptor). It is even hard to check for SD card specs without going into the datasheets for each one.
> Any ideas? It would be great to avoid multiple adaptors for Macbook Pro.



Since you have a MBP ideally you have a CFE TB3 reader to get the full transfer speed. USB is too slow for CFE never mind everything else on the dock, I would not except to see it on a dock and if it does get on a dock it'll be a big active cooled thing.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 19, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> Since you have a MBP ideally you have a CFE TB3 reader to get the full transfer speed. USB is too slow for CFE never mind everything else on the dock, I would not except to see it on a dock and if it does get on a dock it'll be a big active cooled thing.


I'm really hoping +Hyper update this https://www.hypershop.com/collectio...-for-uhs-ii-microsd-sd-4-0-cfast-compactflash to a CFExpress, it is the fastest card reader I have ever owned and it works flawlessly with the MBP and iPad Pro.


----------

